# Matts from hell are "easy peesy😄"



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I just want to share 3 fab products that i Got recently that people have recommend on this site, 

1. MATTZAPPER by les pooches

2. DE-TANGLE SPRAY by tropiclean

3. YUMEGA, 

I started to use the 3 of these products last week and I swear to god I cant get over how easy it is to get a comb through Tilly's coat. 
Hardly no matts and when there is the de-mat and matt zapper makes the job so much easier. 

So just a quick thanks to all those who gave the suggestions. 😘


Jeanie x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Got the spray and the yumega oil. Have added the matt zapper to my list of things to get!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Been using the matt zapper for years wouldnt be without it. just started using the yumega oil last week so still to see if it makes a difference but delta diesnt seem to be at her feet as much as she used to.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kendal , glad to see you me dear x x 
I got my yumega yesterday, have had the de matt for a while but never really rated it, maybe as a trio it might get a thumbs up, will have to start buying again x x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Hi,
> I just want to share 3 fab products that i Got recently that people have recommend on this site,
> 
> 1. MATTZAPPER by les pooches
> ...


Hi- thanks for the great post!
Could you tell me where you got the detangle spray from please?
Many thanks 
Emma


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Emma, 
I'll have to check my emails but I know I bought it off a website as I can't get it here in Ireland. I'll go through them shortly and get you know. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just checked it Emma.
Was easier to retrieve the email than I thought. 😄
It was R & L pet products 
Just to warn you it did take 2weeks to come will I would def recommend it. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Which Matt Zapper did you buy, there seem to be several to choose from


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Just checked it Emma.
> Was easier to retrieve the email than I thought. 😄
> It was R & L pet products
> Just to warn you it did take 2weeks to come will I would def recommend it.
> ...


Thanks-just found it!
I'd be interested in which matt zapper u use too!
Appreciate the reply!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think the red one is the zapper just seen it for 29.95 on Mutely s and Redcape.
Christies stock the tropiclens products x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya it's the red one. I bought it on line to. From Mutleys website. It cost 30£ so 45€ for me. But worth every penny. 😄
Hope this helps x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Can I ask a question......do you use this matt zapper brush all over like a "normal" slicker .....or do you only use it on an actual matt? (I have a Mikki matt breaker which I just use on the matt, rather than all over.....but perhaps I am doing that wrong also!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its more or less just on the tuggy bits but can be uses all over i normaly use both a mat zappet and a slicker. but tonight just used the matt zapper just for quickness as i was bathing them tonight.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep I agree with Kendal. 
I now brush tilly with a pin brush first then I have a rotating pin comb that I go through her coat with. It's very good for locating the Matt's. 
I then get the Matt out with the spray and zapper and back over the coat again with the comb. 
I can't believe the distress and pain I must have been causing her when i wasnt using the zapper. 
Oh one last thing. I find it way easier to get through her coat when it's dry. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love love love the Yumega Oil.. Lola already had a beautiful glossy coat but her skin was a bit dry. The dryness has really cleared up in just a matter of days and her glossy coat is even glossier! She has a very soft coat that is smooth/flat on her body so it's easy to keep but I think I'm going to have to get a matt buster type thing for her chest, legs and round the bum and tail as this hair is getting very thick and wavy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank Jean. Looks like I may have to do a bit more shopping


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just found Dexters first matts - one on each side of his muzzle and one on his neck. Is that a usual place to find them ? 




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> I've just found Dexters first matts - one on each side of his muzzle and one on his neck. Is that a usual place to find them ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep Tilly has recently started to get them here. I tend to cut some of them as the face can be very sensitive. Less pain the better. Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------

